# Liability Insurance?



## Restomage (Oct 1, 2011)

Professionals - How much are you paying for your liability insurance and what does it cover? I'm looking for a new general liability insurance policy (I think the basic ones cover up to around $1,000,000) and would like to bundle it with insurance on my equipment. Any suggestions on companies? Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2011)

I had a recent quote (Canada) for $2000,000 liability/specified perils, and (IIRC) 100% coverage on up to $50,000 in equipment damage/loss (any circumstance/location) for ~$1000/year.  From what I understand it can be considerably cheaper if purchased through the PPA.


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2011)

PPA, WPPI, NAPP, ASMP, and other organizations command group rates from insurance writers.

Included with PPA membership is Indemnity insurance, and access to PPA lawyers.

Benefits | Professional Photographers of America

https://asmp.org/articles/member-benefits.html


----------



## CCericola (Oct 1, 2011)

Check out Hill and Usher. They offer a very small discount to PPA members based on the quotes I got before and after joining PPA. Before I joined they quoted me about $575 for $2,000,000 liability and $15,000 for equipment.


----------



## Restomage (Oct 2, 2011)

CCericola said:


> Check out Hill and Usher. They offer a very small discount to PPA members based on the quotes I got before and after joining PPA. Before I joined they quoted me about $575 for $2,000,000 liability and $15,000 for equipment.


That's not too bad. One of my other photo friends is paying 70 a month through Calumet.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmm, I think I'm getting screwed... I just got my policy through State Farm (my home and car insurance provider) with $1mil liability and $10k equipment (no deductable) for $93/month.  That's with their discount for my already being a customer and  being with them for 4 years.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 5, 2011)

If you are in Canda check out the PPOC, the coverage you can get through them is great.


----------



## rfarrenphoto (Oct 5, 2011)

interesting stuff. I think i'm going to have to look at my insurance when the renewal date comes around defo!!


----------

